# Quali flag USE?

## carlez

Salve a tutti, sono nuovo di questo sistema operativo, sono riuscito a portare a termine l installazione correttamente, e ad installare Xorg ed xfce.

Non sono pero' riuscito a familiarizzare bene con questa caratteristica di Gentoo: le flag USE.

Ho capito come funzionano, pero' non ben capito quali utilizzare.

Ho guardato a questo link http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/use-index.xml ma ce ne sono tantissimee!   :Shocked:  e molte delle quali non so a cosa si riferiscono...

Per adesso ho queste: -gnome -kde -minimal -qt3 -qt4 X branding dbus hal jpeg lock session startup-notification thunar alsa dvd cdr

che la guida per installare xfce consigliava di inserire

Come faccio a capire quali sono quelle giuste per me?

----------

## ago

welcome!

puoi vedere le use che ha ogni pacchetto con

```
equery u nomepacchetto
```

a proposito di quale settare o meno è una scelta personale, a secondo delle tue esigenze

----------

## carlez

devo poi inserirle ogni volta nel make.conf?

quelle che ho per adesso vanno bene?

----------

## ago

le devi inserire una volta sola e vengono attivate per tutti i pacchetti che hai installato e che installerai in futuro

----------

## carlez

e in /etc/portage/package.use quali ci vanno messe?

----------

## ago

vanno messe quelle che vuoi abilitare per il singolo pacchetto e non per quelli di tutto il world...ma c'è scritto tutto benissimo sul manuale

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Quote:*   

> Come faccio a capire quali sono quelle giuste per me?

 

usa un profilo   :Wink: 

```
eselect profile
```

e scegli il profilo che più ti aggrada. al 99% non ti serve altro.

se ti servono altre USE flag, aggiungile a manina nel make.conf

(puoi pensare a questo. USE FLAG=supporto aggiuntivo o particolare feature attivabili)

----------

## k01

per quelle di base imposta un profilo, vedi quelli disponibili con

eselect profile list

e imposti quello che vuoi con

eselect profile set X

dove X è il numero di profilo che hai scelto. se vuoi puoi installare ufed, così puoi scegliere quali use flag abilitare con un'interfaccia pseudografica ed avere anche una breve descrizione di ciascuna

----------

## carlez

dunque..ho impostato questo profilo: default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop

però nel make.conf sono rimaste le stesse che avevo.

come posso vedere quali sono quelle impostate nel profilo?

----------

